# Claria Ink Results ~~pictures!!



## TNT Promotions (Dec 30, 2007)

I heard some good things about claria ink that is in the epson printers and some bad things about the claria ink. So I ordered a bunch of sample paper from a few different companies and tried some of my own testing.

I tried white, ash and black shirts. In each color I tried the 50/50, and 100% shirts.

I washed them just as the customer would! Maybe even a little harsher than most customers would. I did not do any special washes that some of the transfers said to do. I want to see how it would come to the customer! These garments have been washed many times!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

TNT Promotions said:


> I heard some good things about claria ink that is in the epson printers and some bad things about the claria ink. So I ordered a bunch of sample paper from a few different companies and tried some of my own testing.
> 
> I tried white, ash and black shirts. In each color I tried the 50/50, and 100% shirts.
> 
> I washed them just as the customer would! Maybe even a little harsher than most customers would. I did not do any special washes that some of the transfers said to do. I want to see how it would come to the customer! These garments have been washed many times!


IS THERE A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CLARIA AND PIGMENT I USE PIGMENT FROM EPSON


----------



## TNT Promotions (Dec 30, 2007)

That is a funny question. Some people at EPSON tell me that Claria is a pigment and others tell me that it is a dye ink. So I am not really sure at all what it is. The "experts" keep telling me different things, so I decided to run the test for myself. Other people that have run the test said that it bleeds, but as you can see it never bled for me.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

after doing some test prints & many, many washes on my own with claria inks (pictures in another thread somewhere....) i finally ran a batch for a customer a few weeks ago - and they love them! i've had NO running or bleeding of inks in the many (sometimes brutal!) washings i've given my own. i only wish i could get it for something a bit larger than my little desktop that it came with!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

TNT Promotions said:


> That is a funny question. Some people at EPSON tell me that Claria is a pigment and others tell me that it is a dye ink. So I am not really sure at all what it is. The "experts" keep telling me different things, so I decided to run the test for myself. Other people that have run the test said that it bleeds, but as you can see it never bled for me.


How do you know the difference when buying does it say claria on the box.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

leisure said:


> How do you know the difference when buying does it say claria on the box.


You can go to the Epson website and look at the specifications. It will tell you what kind of ink each printer uses.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

TNT Promotions said:


> I heard some good things about claria ink that is in the epson printers and some bad things about the claria ink. So I ordered a bunch of sample paper from a few different companies and tried some of my own testing.


Can you tell us which transfer papers you tested and which had the best wash results? Thanks!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

So what I am gathering is that the paper might be a big player in how it holds up with the colors. Which papers did better?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Claria is a dye ink that is "water resistant". Pigment ink is "water resistant". 

It could be the water resistant aspect of the Claria that is making it an ink that does not wash out.

When it comes to the finished product, the paper, the ink and the shirt brand and blend all contribute heavily. Change one, and the results could go across the board. 

Here's a quick breakdown of what I've seen tested or tested myself:

Claria ink (water resistant dye) has been used with JPSS (by Ivancuriel), no running, no fading. He's done many shirts, tested a bunch, and he ordered Claria Compatible Bulk Inks for his CIS because he was so impressed with his results from Claria ink over his pigment inks. He does experience a color shift in one of the colors with the Compatible Claria ink (generic Claria) but not the Original Genuine Claria. I haven't heard if he was able to deal with that he's working alot. Here's some of his pics:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41837.html#post249003


Ah, I found Jan's posted test results, it was Conde light paper, here you go for another picture of Claria ink with Conde paper:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41293-2.html#post244368

What I've read of Claria paper and test results seem to say that Claria may work with most papers and not fade... So far we have JPSS and Conde papers, no fade, no running. 

TNT, if there would be anyway you could figure out what papers you have there, they could be added to the list of papers that don't fade (and don't run, but I only saw one person have that problem).

Most, if not all, transfer papers say if a wet shirt is left in the washer too long, the colors can run, sometimes I wonder if this may be contributing to 'running' problems folks have once in a while... oh well.



Where as Claria seems to be ''water resistant" and not fade, just like the product says, JPSS seems to be working with even regular normal dye ink. I've got a wash test under way using Canon regular dye ink and JPSS, and it is not fading. We are at 8 washes now, 7 warm water - high heat dryer - and the last 3 of those washes have had a cup of Bleach in the with them. For JPSS users, if you want to watch a tough test for paper, here's a link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t45256.html#post268449

Glad to see more testing and support for Claria. It's good to have more options. Pretty soon, I won't have to tell Claria users about the tests I've seen with JPSS and a Conde paper, I'll be able to say something like... folks have used Claria and it doesn't fade! LOL, not yet, but when these shirts have all been washed past the point of doubt... 

Ivancuriel has volunteered to test Ironall Dark with Claria ink to see if the Claria ink will keep its color with that popular paper. 

Kudos to testers, expanding horizons and opening doors.. Way to Go, and thank you!!! I hope you guys enjoy the links!


----------



## TNT Promotions (Dec 30, 2007)

I ran several different papers from Pro World and from Coastal Business supply. It is really depending on how picky people are about which one held up the best.

My number one Fav is the Red Grid Light from Coastal. It kept it's color and it did not leave a bunch of residue behind. There really is no cracking on the transfer either.

My second one would be the Cold Peel from Coastal. The colors are not as bright as the red grid light, but they still look good!

My Third, would be the everlast from Coastal.

THe Pro World Inkjet 401 did well too.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John, 

Thanks for the info above. Have you tried out the Jetprosofstretch yet?


----------



## TNT Promotions (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes I did!!  The colors came out bright but not as bright as some of the others. I can see more of the cracking in this print vs. the red grid light and the cold peel. But there is almost NO rsidue in the background. I plan on running some more tests with this paper. I think that my press was not warm enough when I pressed. I guess I got press happy. I have some light blue gildans coming in so i'll test them on that. Do you know a good transfer paper for the light blue Gildans 100% cotton?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if you design is dark enough, you might be able to get away with light paper, but to me, anything other than white with light means a test run to me to see if I like the results. Otherwise, it's paper for darks, and seems I've lost my beloved Ironall Dark to some bad manufacturing. No one is having luck with the Ironall Dark that's been put out lately, so I am out of a dark paper myself for now. Can't recommend the Ironall dk anymore, and I haven't yet received samples of a dark paper that I am going to test. I can tell you've I've been hearing alot of great stuff about Alpha Gold dark (from Alpha supply), it seems most people are going from Ironall dk to that. 

I've never had cracking with JPSS. I hope that resolves for you, it's one of the highlights of the paper, that and it can be washed in bleach repeatedly without fading. I just love that paper. Good luck to you with it, hope you work it out... it's really a joy to work with in my opinion. Okay, take care, John, thanks for the post. 

Added: And just in case you don't do this already, on the first shirt you press, warm your lower platen before you start, it can absorb the heat from the upper on the first shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am curious about what papers were used in the three pics the op posted. The first two pics from left to right certainly look like fade is taking place.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am curious about what papers were used in the three pics the op posted. The first two pics from left to right certainly look like fade is taking place.


David, if you click on the pic, there is writing under the image that tells which paper is which.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> David, if you click on the pic, there is writing under the image that tells which paper is which.


Kelly...I didnt see that...my fault.
Thank You!


----------

